# Tư vấn chọn nệm mát cho mùa hè



## Ngo Viet An Khang (21/3/19)

Chọn nệm cho mùa hè cần đảm bảo độ thoáng mát và thoáng khí để đảm bảo sức khỏe và giấc ngủ của bạn. Vậy nên chọn nệm nào sẽ đáp ứng được độ mát cho mùa hè này? Bài viết Tư vấn chọn nệm cho mùa hè sẽ giúp bạn lựa chọn được một chiếc nệm mát cùng bạn vượt qua mùa hè nóng bức này.




Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Mát Cho Mùa Hè​Trong số các loại nệm thì nệm lò xo và cao su thiên nhiên mới đáp ứng được độ thông thoáng, giúp bạn vượt qua những đêm hè nóng bức. Sau đây là các dòng nệm mát được ưa chuộng cho hè này:

*1. Nệm Lò Xo Túi TATANA*
Với hệ thống túi lò xo được cấu tạo từ các lớp thép không gỉ, không bị oxy hóa, đảm bảo sức khỏe cho người nằm và độ bền bỉ của nệm. Bên ngoài nệm lò xo được bao bọc bởi lớp áo làm từ vải 4D Spacer dày dặn, thoáng mát mang lại cảm giác mát mẻ, không còn lo lắng mùa hè nóng bức nữa. Thiết kế của nệm mang một phong cách trẻ trung và cũng không kém phần sang trọng.




Nệm lò xo túi TATANA được bao bọc bởi lớp vỏ 4D Spacer thoáng mát
​*2. Nệm Lò Xo Liên Á*
Nệm lò xo Liên Á mang một làn gió mát mẻ đến với giấc ngủ của bạn bởi sự thông thoáng nhờ cấu trúc lò xo xoắn bên trong nệm cùng lớp áo gấm Damask sang trọng bao bọc bên ngoài. Nệm đảm bảo chất lượng đạt chuẩn quốc tế từ công nghệ sản xuất của Châu Âu, nâng đỡ cơ thể tối đa, mang lại giấc ngủ ngon cho bạn.




Lớp vải gấm Damask sang trong, thoáng mát​
*3. Nệm Lò Xo Vạn Thành*
Hoàn toàn chứng minh được độ thông thoáng mà nệm mang lại bởi thiết kế lớp cách li bằng xơ dừa thiên nhiên, tạo sự thoải mái và mát mẻ bất chấp thời tiết nóng bức thế nào. Đặc biệt, 2 bên thành nệm còn được bố trí các nút thoát khí giúp không khí bên trong nệm hoàn toàn được lưu thông. Nệm lò xo Vạn Thành còn có sự nâng đỡ cơ thể tuyệt vời, chăm sóc giấc ngủ và cột sống của bạn.




Nệm lò xo Vạn Thành thoáng mát tuyệt đối​
*4. Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA*
Đây là một trong top những thương hiệu nệm cao su thiên nhiên được ưa chuộng hiện nay, TATANA hoàn toàn được sản xuất từ 100% nguyên liệu cao su thiên nhiên với dây chuyền và công nghệ hiện đại đã hoàn toàn khử được mùi hồi của cao su và khử trùng tối ưu.

Vì sao nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA lại là sản phẩm nệm mát cho hè? Với thiết kế hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí trên cả 2 bề mặt nệm cùng lớp vải bọc nệm 4D Spacer hiện đại mang lại sự thông thoáng tối ưu cho người nằm. Ngoài việc thoáng mát, nệm còn rất êm ái và được thiết kế vô cùng tinh tế, phù hợp với mọi không gian nhà.




Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA vừa thoáng mát vừa êm ái​
*5. Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Liên Á*
Được sản xuất từ 100% nguyên liệu cao su thiên nhiên không chứa tạp chất, được khử trùng tối ưu, hoàn toàn an toàn cho người sử dụng. Bứt phá mùa hè nóng bức, nệm cao su thiên nhiên Liên Á mang lại cảm giác thoáng mát bởi cấu tạo hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi và các rãnh thoát nhiệt trên bề mặt nệm. Chuẩn nệm chất lượng với hệ thống quản lý chất lượng ISO - 9001:2008 và ECO & LGA công nhận.




Nệm cao su Liên Á thiết kể sang trọng, đẹp mắt​
*6. Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Vạn Thành*
Nệm cao su Thiên Nhiên Vạn Thành có thiết kế hàng nghìn lỗ thông khí đảm bảo không khí, hơi trong nệm sẽ luôn được thông thoáng tránh gây hầm nóng lưng cho người nằm. Mát mẻ ở mùa hè và ấm áp vào mùa đông. Nệm còn có sự đàn hồi cao, dẻo dai, không có mùi khó chịu, mang đến giấc ngủ thoải mái cho người dùng.




Nệm cao su Vạn Thành thích hợp dùng cho mùa hè mang đến sự êm ái và thoáng mát
​Thegioinem.com​


----------

